# hatchling corns not eating



## leahmorris (6 mo ago)

hi i just had a clutch of baby corn snakes hatch 2 and a half ish weeks ago they have all had their first shed and i know they could still be full from the yolk and maybe just not hungry yet but i just wanted to see if there was anything else i could do to get them to eat a few of them have ate and already on their second meal and i’m offering food every few days to the ones who still have not ate to see if they will take it. they are not being handled a load as i know this can stress them out if handled to much also they are being offered pinkies. is there anything else i could do or should i just keep offering food every few days?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

For a start, stop handling them. This is not helping.
You may need to assist feed with mouse tails to get the non feeders going.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you offering the pinkies hot and leaving them in overnight with them? 

Always best to offer hot food in the evening and leave in with them to find during the night when there are less disturbances. 

I would only offer food every 5 days max, otherwise you will be disturbing them too frequently. Don't handle them.


----------



## leahmorris (6 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> For a start, stop handling them. This is not helping.
> You may need to assist feed with mouse tails to get the non feeders going.


thank you i’ll try this they are being handled while i clean them out but i can find another tub to put them in instead i appreciate it


----------



## leahmorris (6 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Are you offering the pinkies hot and leaving them in overnight with them?
> 
> Always best to offer hot food in the evening and leave in with them to find during the night when there are less disturbances.
> 
> I would only offer food every 5 days max, otherwise you will be disturbing them too frequently. Don't handle them.


yes this is what i’ve been doing i offer food around 8/9 pm and if they don’t take it i will leave the food in overnight i have got a few to eat with this but some of them just don’t want to eat if they don’t eat i just take it out in the morning i’ll leave it for abit and try next week thank you


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Great!

It can take a while for them to get it, and the longer it takes the hungrier they get so some become more inclined to eat it. 

You can then also try scenting the pinkies with tuna water or chick blood. 

And/or assist feeding them. 

But I would only result to this after a month or so of no feeding or if the animal is starting to deteriorate. 

Another option is to find someone that breeds mice and ask for a few live pinks. Often after 1 or 2 of these they'll take a defrost


----------



## leahmorris (6 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Great!
> 
> It can take a while for them to get it, and the longer it takes the hungrier they get so some become more inclined to eat it.
> 
> ...


thank you i’ll try these out i appreciate it


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There arebsome other tricks you can try, such as braining the pink and cutting the pinks nose. Personally, I've never had any success with these, any non feeding corns I had only ever started after some assist feeding.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Try soaking the pinkies in boiling water for 30 seconds to defrost them and then offering them to the ones that aren't eating-if they start eating like that you can do it to get them going before switching to ordinary defrosted ones


----------



## leahmorris (6 mo ago)

erewegoagain said:


> Try soaking the pinkies in boiling water for 30 seconds to defrost them and then offering them to the ones that aren't eating-if they start eating like that you can do it to get them going before switching to ordinary defrosted ones


i’ll try it thank you


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

One trick I’ve tried that has always worked is find a small, black/dark tub. Put the pinkie and the corn in the tub together and leave in overnight. Check back in the morning and the pink is gone


----------



## leahmorris (6 mo ago)

StuG said:


> One trick I’ve tried that has always worked is find a small, black/dark tub. Put the pinkie and the corn in the tub together and leave in overnight. Check back in the morning and the pink is gone


i tried this and got a few to eat that way so it works lol thanks for the advice


----------

